# Shotokai Practitioners?



## johnmccuk (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to MartialTalk and was wondering if there are many other Shotokai practitioners frequenting these Forums? 

From my limited time browsing the forums, there seems to a wealth of topics and information, but very little concerning Shotokai.

John


----------

